# you guys were right



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

you guys were right. why should i even bother getting a fish if i know it's going to have a slow and painful death? right now, i have two options. either to get the proper equipment and take proper care of my fish, or i have to return them. i am currently looking for the proper stuff. sorry if you guys thought i was trolling.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Unless you can get ALL the right equipment for it with proper sizes etc ASAP, then I'd return them. If I were you, the fish would go back right now and then I would sit down and decide if I should have a fish. If the answer to that is 'yes', then I would do a lot of research before getting it.

The fish you have on hand is not really the easiest type either for a beginner so you're better suited getting something else (after research and getting everything it needs first).


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

yeah, that was what I was thinking.
should I get a betta? they look very calm and cute!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Nammy Noims said:


> should I get a betta? they look very calm and cute!


Please don't get a betta without doing your research. 

They are called fighting fish for a reason so don't mistake what might seem like a docile looking betta for a fish who would not hesitate to kill another in the blink of an eye. They can become fast killers in an improper kept tank, or quickly get sick and die from not being kept properly. There are a lot of stickies around the forums about how to keep a betta, though.

My best advise would be to slow down and take care of situating your current fish first.


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

thanks for the advice.
if you can, can you please send a link to a trusted heater and filter?
this is only if you can.
thanks!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

For a heater I use:








EHEIM Jager Aquarium Thermostat Heater, 150- watt - Chewy.com


Buy Eheim Jager Aquarium Thermostat Heater, 150- watt at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





For a filter I use:








FORZA 15-25 Power Filter - 80GPH


AquaTops FORZA 15-25 Power Filter comes equipped with all the necessary filter media to ensure superior filtration: Mechanical, Chemical & Biological. The 15-25 utilizes a filtration chamber system with replaceable filter sponge cartridges enhanced with AquaTops Activated Carbon and Biological...




www.aquatop.com





But I was also advised that this is a good one! 








MARINA Aquarium Power Filter, 10-gal - Chewy.com


Buy Marina Aquarium Power Filter, 10-gal at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I am really happy with my filter and heater. I managed to get one on sale too, and I know Petco has fish equipment sales right now.

You will fast find that people are (and have been) more than happy to help and advise as long as you try to correct things and take advise on your end.

Did you take back your two fish?


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

no, i did not take them back.
what should i do with my fish while im trying to find good stuff?


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

also, thank you for the suggestion! i will consider it!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

What I would do:

I would give the fish back.

I would decide if I could take proper care of a fish.

If I decided to get fish, I would spend HOURS researching. 

Get ALL the equipment needed. They are not optional! 

1. A heater

2. a filter (for bettas, I recommend sponge filters)

3. a tank. Do your research on which fish you would want to get. (Betta, minimum tank size: 2.5 gallons and up.)

(The rule the most people follow is one inch of fish per gallon. It all depends. Goldfish are very messy and need a 20+ or a pond.)

4. Get plants. Bettas you have to have live plants otherwise they would tear their fins. If you can't get live plants, Get some soft silk plants.

5. Fish food. My favorite brand is Omega 1.

6. If your water is tap water, get water conditioner. Also, you could get stress treatment. A lot of people here use API stress treatment.

7. If you get live plants, use fluvel system substrate. Live plants have to be in substrate. I had live plants in gravel. The plants died. 

8. a thermometer. I like to keep my water 78-81 F. Goldfish do not need heaters.

9.Aquarium lights.

10. Use plenty of hideouts. My fish like to hide.


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

okay!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Note:

The reason I mentioned bettas and goldfish was because I needed a explanation. This does not mean you need to get goldfish or bettas. Do not get 1 of the following schooling fish such as corydora catfish, tetras, platys, harlequin rasboras etc. They need to be in groups of 6+.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Nammy Noims said:


> no, i did not take them back.
> what should i do with my fish while im trying to find good stuff?


Ok I don’t want to sound mean but this is my option. You mentioned in 1 of your threads that a 10 gallon tank was exspendive. If you think a 10 gallon tank is to expensive there is no way you will get the right size for your 2 fish. They need much more than that. Plus you will also need to consider the weight of the right size tank with water and gravel and decor. A lot of people don’t consider that when getting a tank. So since you seem new to the fish world i agree do the research take the fish you got back and then decide. Fish keeping isn’t cheap and especially if they get sick. And everything so far you have done with the ones you have hasn’t been correct. Whoever you got them from should have told you how to take care of them properly and what they were. But if you are insistent on keeping them then go out today and buy 2 20 gallon tanks and separate them and and read and read some more on their care. Just because they are fine one minute doesn’t mean one morning when you wake up they are both going to be alive and fine. But my honest option is take them back and research fish for beginners for the tank size you can afford or willing to pay.


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

Kat50 said:


> Ok I don’t want to sound mean but this is my option. You mentioned in 1 of your threads that a 10 gallon tank was exspendive. If you think a 10 gallon tank is to expensive there is no way you will get the right size for your 2 fish. They need much more than that. Plus you will also need to consider the weight of the right size tank with water and gravel and decor. A lot of people don’t consider that when getting a tank. So since you seem new to the fish world i agree do the research take the fish you got back and then decide. Fish keeping isn’t cheap and especially if they get sick. And everything so far you have done with the ones you have hasn’t been correct. Whoever you got them from should have told you how to take care of them properly and what they were. But if you are insistent on keeping them then go out today and buy 2 20 gallon tanks and separate them and and read and read some more on their care. Just because they are fine one minute doesn’t mean one morning when you wake up they are both going to be alive and fine. But my honest option is take them back and research fish for beginners for the tank size you can afford or willing to pay.


i dont think it sounds mean  
also, i found a 75 gallon on kijiji for $100 bucks.
should i consider it?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Nammy Noims said:


> found a 75 gallon on kijiji for $100 bucks.
> should i consider it?


100$ is a good deal for a 75 gallon, if it is a used tank I would be sure to ask if it will hold water. Most 75 gallons have a middle brace on the top, if the brace is missing it won’t be stable to hold the 75 gallons of water. Just something to look out for.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

ok!
i also thought that was a good deal. i got my current tank for 25 bucks!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Nammy Noims said:


> ok!
> i also thought that was a good deal. i got my current tank for 25 bucks!


Just make sure you can also afford the other items, food etc that the fish will need before deciding on investing $100. IE, you don't want to plop a fish who needs warmer water into a tank without a heater. That way you can avoid things like sick or unhappy fish from the get-go.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I see that you are in Canada (me too!). Fish supplies are incredibly expensive here when compared to the USA. 

For a brand new fish keeper, start easy... You can definitely keep costs low too. The fish you have now will be quite expensive to maintain properly. I think it would be best to rehome them.

A few good options easily purchased in Canada - 

1. TopFin Essentials 5 gallon kit
2. TopFin Enchant 3.5 gallon kit 
3. Marina 5 gallon LED kit.

Tetra HT10 heater at Wal-Mart for $15 will work well for any of these tanks.

Get a single betta. Silk/real plants. You don't need fancy substrate for anubias/java fern (both low light and easy to grow). They are water column feeders.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Momofbetta said:


> I see that you are in Canada (me too!). Fish supplies are incredibly expensive here when compared to the USA.


SO true. In my home country it is so expensive in comparison; then again, everything is over there. When I moved to the US, I was kind of boggled over the low costs around here. Like right now you can get a 10G tank for $10.


Momofbetta said:


> You don't need fancy substrate for anubias/java fern (both low light and easy to grow). They are water column feeders.


Also true! I got 10 pounds of normal Caribsea gravel from my LFS for $10 and my anubias and crypts are super healthy and thriving... and that is coming from someone who normally could murder even a cactus 😱


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

LOL... I am also a killer of all houseplants! I managed to kill an African violet in 3 weeks 😂


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hi! Can you DM where you are in Canada? I'm also in Canada (Toronto) and I can help you search for things near you on Kijiji! There are many tanks and stuff on Kijiji.

Edit: If you do not feel comfortable about that you dont need to. I can help you find things on Amazon too


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

Momofbetta said:


> LOL... I am also a killer of all houseplants! I managed to kill an African violet in 3 weeks 😂


oof!


----------



## Nammy Noims (May 23, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Hi! Can you DM where you are in Canada? I'm also in Canada (Toronto) and I can help you search for things near you on Kijiji! There are many tanks and stuff on Kijiji.
> 
> Edit: If you do not feel comfortable about that you dont need to. I can help you find things on Amazon too



to help me a bit, can you send the links to the supplies you bought for your fish tank?
thanks


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Nammy Noims said:


> to help me a bit, can you send the links to the supplies you bought for your fish tank?
> thanks


Hi! Of course, but my tanks are much smaller and wont work for a 75+ gallon. You can check out the brands and see if they make them in stronger versions.

My 5 Gallon Tank: 5 Gallon Tank Kit (Tetra) ($50CAD - Comes with Tank, Light, Filter and Lid. Filter is adjustable.)
5 Gallon Heater: Not sure which brand, but it's 50 watts and has a blue packaging with chinese words. Adjustable temp. 
5 Gallon Filter: Tetra Whisper Filter (came with tank but I'm assuming it's basically this one: Tetra Filter
Dechlorinator: Seachem Prime Is a good dechlorinator because it detoxifies ammonia. Doesn't remove it, but makes it safe for fish for like 48 hours or something. 2 drops per gallon. 
Substrate (optional): I got the gravel for free. Kijiji sometimes has gravel for free/cheap.
Mossballs (optional): $2.50 for 1 on Kijiji. Around 1 inch diameter.
Java Moss (optional): I believe LFS sell these. They grow pretty fast. I got it free from a friend with a community tank.
10 Gallon Tank: Free- It's my dad's old tank. There are many free smaller tanks on Kijiji.
Filter: Some kind of chinese brand HOB filter.
Heaters: 2 Top Fin 10 Watt Heaters and 1 Aqueon 5 Watt Heater. (I mean they all suck but they get the job done lol. Also the prices went up.)
Substrate (optional): I got a bag of Childrens Play Sand from Lowes and it was really cheap. I baked it for 20-30 minutes at like 300 or something. That's how I sanitized it, and you can also use pool filter sand and bake it.

Decor for both tanks were from PetSmart. 

I'll add more later when I remember other things I got.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

No need to bake playsand or pool filter sand... Just rinse well.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Momofbetta said:


> No need to bake playsand or pool filter sand... Just rinse well.


Ah ok. I just baked mine to sanitize it well because it was in a crayfish tank before, and I wanted it to be clean and safe for Atticus.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> Ah ok. I just baked mine to sanitize it well because it was in a crayfish tank before, and I wanted it to be clean and safe for Atticus.


That is a good reason! I was referring to new sand


----------

